# New Daemon Prince



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the things I'm often entrusted with locally is handling the black boxes when they come in. If you're not familiar with the black boxes, they're sent to stores a few weeks before product is released for demonstration and display purposes. Now, I don't know how GW handles them, but the FLGS just hands it over to me when they come in, and in exchange for painting up the contents and putting them in the case until the release, they're mine to keep. 

As a Warriors of Chaos player, I couldn't resist laying into the Daemon Prince first-- while the daemon prince is often cited as an iffy choice in an army, I've always liked the models GW has done for them, and that's always been reason enough to at least have one painted up and ready to fight. 

I decided that this daemon prince would be a prince of Khorne-- I even took a bit from the new Bloodcrusher sprues to put a sigil of Khorne on the model's belt. 

Anyway, I thought I'd show off the new model, because out of all the new daemon releases, it's by far the best of the models. 



















And for scale, this is the new model next to Be'Lakor, who stands roughly twice the height of a Space Marine. Make no mistake-- the new daemon prince is BIG, and the photos GW have released don't show its scale at all.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

awsome job dude.

I agree that, as a fellow WoC player, even if fielding a beast like that wouldnt be advisible, having one would be just too good to pass up.

Since Im also starting a daemons of Chaos army to be "allied" with my WoC, Ill have a DP that will be useable in both armies, that is, effectively, the link between the 2


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very very cool mate. +rep for sure.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

A really nice paintjob for a fantastic model. Very impressed with GW's recent plastic multi-kits, and this is another awesome one, with a great scheme to boot. +rep

Grish


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That looks great! I'm a big fan of the new Daemon Princes and it's great to see that they are big.

Really nice paintjob too, the red is spot-on.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Urge to buy rising... restraint failing....

Drat you! I was holding out, and then you had to go and paint this model really well!

I am especially desirous of the gold


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

i advance ordered mine


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Definately picking this kit up, tell me are there bits to suitably nurglify it or am I going to have to break out the greenstuff?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's immense!

Great paintjob, i like the way the theme is carried throughout the model, he is Khorne all over.

Thanks for showing it off, i really like the kit options but i had no idea it was that big.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am especially desirous of the gold


It's quite simple-- 

1. Paint the area with Tin Bitz. 
2. Layer on Dwarf Bronze.
3. Wash with an equal parts mix of red and brown ink. GW doesn't make ink anymore, but Reaper makes excellent ink-- check theirs out.
4. Add a layer of Shining Gold.
5. Feather a bit of Mithril Silver around the sharp edges. Less is more with it!



Rob1981 said:


> Definately picking this kit up, tell me are there bits to suitably nurglify it or am I going to have to break out the greenstuff?


It's actually just one sprue-- there are bitz for several different weapons and claws and whatnot, as well as three different heads. There's one torso which is distinctly for Chaos Space Marines, and one that can be used for any daemon prince. However, the components all have a very Undivided feel-- you'll need to get the green stuff out for Father Nurgle's most favored champions.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

How big is his base because if I buy him I probebly won't field him but use him as a unit filler that would be one of the most epic unit fillers I have ever seen


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well seeing his size to skulltaker, im assuming its the MC base, IE: the one that a jugg comes on


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

That's not skulltaker that is be'lakor an old daemon prince model and I meant in mm


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

50mm Monster Base


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's quite simple--
> 
> 1. Paint the area with Tin Bitz.
> 2. Layer on Dwarf Bronze.
> ...


Hmmm... similar to my current technique with different colours.

The Dwarf Bronze and red ink would explain why it looks warmer.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

will the old dp bits fit onto it?? if so i may be able to make 2 from one box


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I hated the old DPs, now i'm thinking of getting 1. Great paint job +++.
P.S. Does this mean the next thing their updating is the csm or the demons?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

locustgate said:


> P.S. Does this mean the next thing their updating is the csm or the demons?


A codex for Demons will come out well before a new C:CSM. I would put copious amounts of money on it.

TSoH, great work on that new demon prince, he is properly evil looking. Well done, +rep.

My only complaint isn't about your painting skills, but with the model itself. I do not like the wings, they are too "squared off" or "blocky" compared to the rest of the model. They catch my eye, and not in a good way. Other then that, it is an awesome model that has a big chance of joining my collection when it is released.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

absolutly awesome, im trying my hardest to resist wanting to buy that model, and sorry but why would daemons get a new codex before csm when the daemons codex was released way after csm codex, ill bet my whole gw collection that csm will get a new codex before daemons, 
anyway +rep for the wicked daemon prince


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Was looking at the new juggernauts and seekers in my local GW today and holy crap the Jug's are freaking awesome models. I would by them just because I like the models so much, but they're $90 big ones. Which I think is a little steep.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great paint job and like my compatriots on the thread we damn you now we have to go buy our own. +rep from me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Why on earth would Chaos Daemons get a new Codex before Chaos Space Marines? It ludicrous; hell, by that same ''logic'' High Elves should be due an Armybook for their new, main role within 8th. Are they? They are not. Even a newer Daemons of Chaos Armybook is doubtful, considering how 8th Edition ''fixed'' the ''problems'' that were frequented during 7th.

But, who cares? Jesus. Just enjoy the new kit, everyone has been hungering for, for millennia now. I think Horus has given it a lovely paint job, and a big thanks for the small tutorial for gold-armour. Even though my Warriors of Nurgle probably won`t have much gilt


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, the argument for Chaos Daemons getting a new codex before Chaos space marines is a valid argument (even though it will take at least 2 years before we see any talk of it, imo) because the Daemons are very sub-par compared to the chaos space marines which still can put up a great fight.

Otherwise... I just pre-ordered 2 Daemon Princes and 2 seeker boxes >_>


----------

